# Pioneer VSX-1022-K 7.1-Channel 3D Ready A/V Receiver $279.00



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

Is this a killer deal, it looks like this receiver is wired for the future ONLY $279

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-na&AID=10446076&PID=4171918&SID=hrpvntit6dud


Stream your MP3, AAC, WMA, WAV, or even FLAC music files from your PC, laptop or smartphone to your home theater system. Is there a better way to go here for doing this?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That is a very solid deal indeed. Thanks for bringing it to everyone's attention.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm thinking of buying this to power 6 rooms with 2 speakers each, for a whole house system. 80 watts I think will be enough what I like best is I will be able to play mp3 right out of my PC for whole house music.

I think they might have done it all. Did they leave something out?

I need some ideas,.any ideas are welcomed


----------



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

Best Buy matched the price of $279.99, the salesman at Best Buy, said that the cost of $279.99 was under their cost.:dontknow:

He didn't know how NewEgg could do it for that price.:unbelievable:

The salesman said that the cost of an entree level unit is about $250.00 So, for $30.00 more your getting what the much higher level units have:sn::sn:


----------

